# V6 Honda+Fresno Ricers+Rain+StarBucks=Fun Night



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

tonight my cousins and i decided to put our cars away and all four of us hop in his girls 98 v6 accord. we get some starbucks and decide to take blackstone back to the house. man....i never knew that that little 'H' on the back and front of your car gets you so many races. first off, it just finished raining and is still droping a lil. second, we are on a 3lane bypass. and there really is no third, but....ehnnn! So many dumb asses tryed to race up...every light...every rolling start. to all there suprise this v6 accord is equiped with "V-TEC" and is an auto. not one loss...and the kills ranged from a ford svt lightning, a chevy cavi z24, too many civics...hatch backs...two dr....4 dr.....
just to top it off....half of the dumb ass honda drivers are holding RPM @ like 4000 on a wet surface.....ok....if your a honda crv with awd...i under stand. but not a 95 civic with type-r stickers! ok...maybe if your civic has porshe wide ass 11.5 up front with a good set of toyo rain tires or contenentals....but no!!!!! these guys are running the spare tires they found in the trunks @ your local salvage yard.

to top it off...when i leave his house in my car i pull up next to an eclipse....d-badged. only way this guy is gonna get me is with a faded gsx on there....he hit mes up.....i roll down my window and tell him.....'after you'. Light goes green and this fucker punches it....I/H/E screaming....i ride the clutch jsut enough to get a few cars in front and i put it in third.....poor guy thinks its time to goto second and redlines the hell out of that. 

I dont understand.....whats with these fresno racer >?


----------



## thatguy (Nov 13, 2003)

hey is there really that many street racers?????
let me know i wanna role up there one night and "Let it b known" about the little nissans


----------



## download (Jul 5, 2003)

Don't race down blackstone, too many cops...trust me.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

yeah, im so out of streetracing. i got tickets impoud w/30day hold $1500 fines. its not good...not worth it. i could be running a bbdet right now if it wasnt for the bull. well...yeah streetracing is bad!!!


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

maxpower559 said:


> to all there suprise this v6 accord is equiped with "V-TEC" and is an auto. not one loss...and the kills ranged from a ford svt lightning


uh i dont think that guy/girl was really racing... cause if youd ever been a lightning. those things are stupid fast.... so in short.. no little auto v6 vtec honda is gonna win a lightning.. 
so.. your either ricey or just dumb.. take your pic..


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ill pick Just Dumb, but im not gonna let you be the jugde of that!
ok guy, trash talking is so 1900's do me a favor and kill it. 
and yes the lightnings are 'stupid fast' but u also have to look @ whats going on. i mentions in the first line that it was WET out. water, mist, dont matter. high hp car cant put there power to the ground in the wet. 600hp 300hp. it takes a skilled driver. this ford owner did what n e stupid person would do. punch it.....get off it....punch it get off it...then he easssed on the gas. over by then. <-----i posted that jsut for you. im sure you understood after i said it was wet but just in case.


----------

